# Montreal!



## TDj (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi! Heading on out to Montreal in mid-October for the first time. Going to be staying in Le Plateau area. While blogs and sites are fine, I'd love it if any of you out there knew of some great restaurants to visit. Are there any KKF peeps in any of their kitchens? Just checkin - I'd love to really see what the cuisine has to offer.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## JDA_NC (Sep 14, 2014)

I wish I could help you more but I've only been a few times and I've never really explored their restaurants (I always ate good though).

But if you like drinking & live music, check out Divan Orange. When I was there they had a band covering a bunch of pop 80's & 90's hits in French... which sounds terrible on paper but they absolutely killed it. And it was packed wall to wall with pretty women. Not that those are hard to find in Montreal either, but highly recommended.

Montreal is an awesome city. Have fun.


----------



## Bef (Sep 14, 2014)

What kind of cuisine and price are you looking for?

And if I may ask, in what part of the Plateau will you be located?


----------



## mckemaus (Sep 15, 2014)

Au Pied de Cochon and Schwartz's are always popular choices. Air you go to PDC, remember to order the cromesquis de fois 

Oh...and I think Milo's is in that area too.


----------



## andre s (Sep 15, 2014)

Great eating in that city. Below is a shortlist of places I would frequent when i lived there and some I try to hit when i return:

Schwartz indeed every time (on St-Laurent)
Khyber Pass (Afghan, on Duluth...added benefit of BYOW, as are most places on Duluth)
Nil Bleu (Ethiopian, on St-Denis)
Restaurant l'Express (french bistro, on St-Denis. haven't been often, but figured I'd recommend anyway)
Bagel etc (on St-Laurent, corner of Marie-Anne?...favorite breakfast place)
Milos (on Parc just north of Plateau i think. been there once. wish i could afford more often)

if you leave the plateau and find yourself downtown:
Boustan (fast food Lebanese place on Crescent, try to hit every time i return)
Entrecote St-Jean (On Peel. if you like steak frites...it's all they have, and salad, and wine...)

if you find yourself in the Old Port (pretty, but tourist trappy)
Stash Cafe (on St-Paul. Never thought I'd like Polish food this much. I go out of my way to return)

only heard good (decadent) things about au pied de cochon, but never been
theres lots more there, but hope this helps.


----------



## TDj (Sep 16, 2014)

Bef said:


> What kind of cuisine and price are you looking for?


For lunch, up to around 35USD per person; for dinner, up to around 75USD per person. But in all honesty, we're more about value than absolute cost, and not necessarily needing white tablecloths, white gloves, and 15 courses of a chef's "autobiography of his life through food"; poutine and bagels are fine by us if that's what you feel like we gotta make sure we eat!



Bef said:


> And if I may ask, in what part of the Plateau will you be located?


Near Clark Street adjacent to Parc Jeanne-Mance.

Thanks for the recs, guys - we really appreciate it.


----------



## wellminded1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Joe Beef or Liverpool house are a must for anyone who likes to eat, make reservations though. Kazuu for some great ramen, Toque for a really special meal. To drink go to Big in Japan.


----------



## Bef (Sep 16, 2014)

TDj said:


> For lunch, up to around 35USD per person; for dinner, up to around 75USD per person. But in all honesty, we're more about value than absolute cost, and not necessarily needing white tablecloths, white gloves, and 15 courses of a chef's "autobiography of his life through food"; poutine and bagels are fine by us if that's what you feel like we gotta make sure we eat!
> 
> 
> Near Clark Street adjacent to Parc Jeanne-Mance.
> ...



I recommend that you look at the following websites, as they offer an history of their restaurant reviews:
- http://www.lapresse.ca/vivre/gourmand/carte-des-restaurants/ - this one includes a map. Awesome for finding some restaurants that are less known
- http://guiderestos.com - The most complete restaurants directory

My favorites on the Plateau:
- Les cons servent (the bavette is cheap and very good)
- Chez Tri (sushi place - very friendly, small restaurant, very relaxed ambiance)
- M sur Masson (actually, it's not really on the Plateau, but it's near)

If you want to try the ultimate experience, you can try Toqué. Really a 1st class restaurant. Pricy for dinner, much less at lunch. You can also try their little sister, downtown: Brasserie T. Though it's not Toqué, it's a good place downtown.

Never went to Au Pied de cochon and Joe Beef, but they both have an awesome reputation.

If you visit the Vieux Montreal, I recommed that you have a brunch at Le Cartet, and try their Brunch des Cantons.

I think that you will be located near from St-Viateur Bagel, they have some of the best bagel in town.

Please, don't forget to visit the Marché Jean-Talon. It's awesome at this time of the year. And if you can cook where you will stay and enjoy steak, you can have a look at Marchand du bourg. They sell aged steaks. Better call before coming by to check if they have what you are looking for - it's not the usual butcher, and it's very unique place.


----------



## Bef (Sep 16, 2014)

There are also a few very good coffee shops in Montreal, in case you like espresso. Near from your place, there is Caffè in Gamba. If you prefer tea, I strongly recommend Camellia Sinensis.

And finally, if you want to have a look at some knives, don't forget to go at L'émouleur.


----------



## Clarence (Sep 18, 2014)

First the Morocco thread and now Montreal. Je suis tres jalouse.


----------



## LarryC (Sep 19, 2014)

If you are looking for a good pint, head for Dieu du Ciel on Laurier street! Also, "Le marché Jean-Talon" is a great farmer's market type of place. You'll find lots of cheese, spices and goodies!

For knives, go to l'émouleur! Wonderful stuff!


----------

